# Know The Butcher



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Got ground pork 8 lbs for under 8 dollars. If the butcher likes you, you will be fat and happy. Looks like bbq kabobs, sausage, breakfast hash galore. wahoo

Waiting on beef markdowns so I can make a massive batch of beef jerky. Have a trip into the mountains planned for February and I need my higher protein foods for energy


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sounds like a winner ,,,,,,,


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Ya great deal I was surprised it was so low even if it was to expire in 2 days..freeze it. Problem solved. It's even a cheap treat for my pooches


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A good butcher makes a difference no matter what the critter. Domestic or wild.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

this also brings up another item to learn -know how to butcher.


----------

